
Ask HN: Is there a way to block out your property in Google Map et al.? - jackallis
wondering if you can gray out that zone in google maps et al?
======
helph67
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-
spectral_camouflage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-spectral_camouflage)

